# Beastcivic's Bermuda Lawn Journal



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm tracking the progress of pushing Bermuda to grow in at my in-law's back yard. My estimate is it's 40% Bermuda, 50% weeds, 10% TTT Fescue.

The plan is 2 blanket apps of glyphosate (roughly 10-14 days apart) assuming it remains dormant.
If weeds remain after, spot spray with either a very low rate of glyphosate during green up (equivalent of 1/3 oz of 41% glyphosate per 1k sq ft) or something like SpeedZone Southern at label rate.

Once 50% greened up, scalp as low as possible (I think their mower will go to 1.25"), bagging whatever is in their yard.

After green up, apply 0.25 lb fast release nitrogen weekly (likely a 34-0-0 I can easily access), through August/September.
Mow 2-3 times per week at 1.75 inches.

Attached is what the back yard looks like on 3/9/19.


----------



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

On 2/23/19 I applied prodiamine 65 at 0.36 oz per 1k sq ft (should have kept it to less than 0.29 oz per 1k knowing what I know now).

Date: 3/9/19
What was done: Applied 41% glyphosate (1 oz in 0.5 gal per 1k sq ft with surfactant).
Recent weather: Rainy for weeks, temps hovering in the upper 40s/low 50s in the day, 30s in the night. Have had a few warm days in the past month (60s-70s).

Date: 3/20/19
What was done: Applied the second round of 41% glyphosate (1.5oz per gallon, per 1k sq ft). I realized my application on 3/9 was too light and didn't get enough kill off.
Recent weather: Temps hovered in the 60's for daytime highs.


----------



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

Date: 4/6/19
What was done: Scalped the yard, dropped the mower to the lowest setting (roughly 1.5" HOC), the lawn isn't level enough to keep mowing this low. I was hitting the ground with the blade in a couple spots. I bagged all the clippings and tossed away. The yard was 85% brown at this point after the two rounds of glyphosate in March.

Date: 4/16/19
What was done: Applied half pound of nitrogen per 1k sq ft.
Recent weather: Weather finally got solidly into the 70s and touching into the 80s.

The Bermuda just began to wake up in some areas of the yard, not all weeds were killed off (some clover and fescue remained alive. Roughly only 15% of the yard is covered with green/alive non-Bermuda grass.) The yard is about 50% green now.

I believe the grass took longer to wake up compared to the surrounding area due to the glyphosate applications, plus the location of this yard gets very wet, and the rain runoff was cold enough to keep soil temperatures lower than other areas on the neighborhood.

I will continue to apply 1/3rd lb of N per 1k sq ft through the rest of the year. Mowing at 2nd lowest setting (roughly 1.75" height) 2 times a week minimum.




Date: 4/25/19
What was done: Mowed again at 1.75"
Recent weather: Has remained above 55 degrees over night (more like 60+) and highs have been in the upper 70s through mid 80s.

Lawn has been greening up. Lawn had been mowed 4 days prior by my in-laws, took another 1/4" off the grass when I mowed. Will be applying another 1/3rd lb of N per 1k next week. Still waiting for some areas to grow out the brown, or grow up through the brown. The far corner is completely dead (bare dirt) but it tends to remain more moist, hopefully the Bermuda will spread and thrive in this area.


----------



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

Date: 5/13/19
What was done: put down another 0.25lbs of nitrogen per 1k sq ft. Then mowed at 1.5". It had been a week since the last mowing, due to 3 days of rain (2" total accumulation).

I'm seeing weeds pop up. Primarily clover, which hadn't all died from the glyphosate applications. But now a few broadleaf weeds and some VA buttonweed are showing up. And a spot or two of wild violet.

The plan is to hit the bad spots with a targeted glyphosate application while temps remain below 90. Still plenty of time to push the Bermuda growth through summer to fill in what dies.

Temps have been in the mid to upper 80s for 2 weeks, but dipped into the 70s this week for a few days.


----------



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

Placeholder for June's update.


----------



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

Placeholder for July's update.


----------



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

Placeholder for August's update.


----------



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

Placeholder for September's update.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@beastcivic, I moved your journal to the journal forum. Cheers.


----------

